# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Câu hỏi đơn giản thôi :D !!!

## gcat1

Mấy bạn có thể cho mình biết chính xác : 1 main có thể gắng tối đa bao nhiêu thanh ram được kô ( các bạn post đầy đủ các trường hợp càng tôt ) . Thanks.

----------


## dangban321

Có các loại:
- 1 Ram (bỏ lâu rồi)
- 2 Ram (ít dùng)
- 3 Ram (không nhiều người dùng)
- 4 Ram (đa số người dùng)
- 6 Ram (Game thủ)

----------


## thanhtuancr7

bạn hiểu nhầm ý mình rồi . Ý mình muốn hỏi là có thể chạy được bao nhiêu thanh Ram cùng một lúc ( ví dụ : chạy dual channel ... ).Thanks

----------


## incomviet

Dual không nhất thiết phải là 2 thanh RAM.Với những chipset mới,từ 915 trở lên,có thể dual =3 cách:
-Cắm 2 thanh như mọi người dã biết.
-Cắm 3 thanh:2 thanh 128 khe 1 và 2;1 thanh 256 khe 3 or 4(dĩ nhiên là 2 thanh 256 và 1 thanh 512 hoặc lớn hơn cũng được...)
-Cắm 4 thanh,dual từng đôi một. 
Đối với main dùng chip Inteo là vậy,còn main cho AMD thì mình không biết nữa.

----------


## sonanh3082

Mình xin góp ý thêm: Tất cả các thanh RAM mà bạn muôn cắm vào phải cung tốc độ BUS nếu không thì sẽ xảy ra một số trường hợp máy ko khởi động được

----------


## Hai

hi 
chào bạn
Main của bạn có được mấy khe cắm Ram, có mấy khe thì cắm đước mấy cái nhưng quan trọng là làm sao cho máy chạy tốt mà ko bị lãng phí là được rồi, tốt nhất là 2 hoặc 4 nha bạn. chúc bạn luôn thành công

----------


## duonglongtrong

tất cả các loại main hiện nay tối đa 4 khe căm ram hỗ trợ dual chanel
main chipset intel tối đa hình như là 8G ram 
còn chiset AMD cao nhất là ECS upto 32G ram
ngoài ra đời cao cấp nhất hiện nay la chipset x58 tripper chanel DDR3,có 6 khe cắm ram
nếu bạn dùng win vista thì hình như có khả năng sử dụng USB làm RAM đấy
Nói chung bạn muốn cắm bao nhiêu thanh ram tùy bạn,nhưng phải cùng tốc độ BUS,cắm đủ số khe là hết rồi.Main của bạn hỗ trợ tối đa bao nhiêu GB ram thì chỉ đc ngần ấy thôi,Như main intel nếu bạn co thanh ram 8G thì bạn chi cắm một thanh thôi là max rồi +nên xài HĐH 64 bit để hiện đầy đủ ram,XP chỉ hiện đc 2G thôi

----------


## bomhao

mình bổ sung thêm về phần của bạn huunam0241.Dùng Xp thực chất là hỗ trợ đc 3,2GB bạn ạ.Nếu muôn dùng tốc độ ram hơn như vậy thì phải cài HDH vista trở lên

----------


## vietkanpy

cũng tùy từng loại main hỗ trợ tối đa bao nhiêu GB ram, cũng có cái main hỗ trợ tối đa có 2GB ram nên bạn chỉ có thể cắm max là 2GB ram.

----------


## Men

Nói chung là tùy cấu hình máy, thường thì cắm 2 thanh thôi, cắm xen kẽ và ram cùng BUS, ram lớn hơn thì cắm ở khe đâu còn ram nhỏ hơn thì cắm cách 1 khe.

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

> mình bổ sung thêm về phần của bạn huunam0241.Dùng Xp thực chất là hỗ trợ đc 3,2GB bạn ạ.Nếu muôn dùng tốc độ ram hơn như vậy thì phải cài HDH vista trở lên


 Win Xp 64bit van ho trợ lên trên 4G RAM ban à nếu dùng Víta 32bit thì nó cũng ko ho trợ hết đâu chi 3,2GB thoi nhe[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

